# Ruleta Digital con 4017 y 7404



## anotherlife (May 27, 2009)

Quiero pedir su ayuda ya que he bajado un diagrama para hacer una ruleta con leds, pero no me sale. Ya lo hice con un programa llamado "Livewire" e inlcuso lo arme pero me da los mismos resultados de falla.

Ojala y ustedes deduscan que esta mal... Saludos.

Anexo diagrama y especificaciones... Gracias a todos.


----------



## alexus (May 27, 2009)

cual es la falla?

adjunat el archivo que creastes en el liveware, asi lo simulo y veo.


----------



## anotherlife (May 27, 2009)

Aqui esta...


----------



## alexus (May 27, 2009)

ok, voy a vicharlo, peroo.... no te animas a diseñarlo? no es muy complicado!


----------



## anotherlife (May 27, 2009)

creo no tener tantos conocimientos para hacerlos. He realizado algunos ejercicios pero con la guia del diagrama esquematico.


----------



## alexus (May 28, 2009)

sabes que das un pulso, y los led encienden en forma no secuencial, precisas un oscilador que te de barridos de pulsos distintos, entre 1 y 10 pulsos por ejemplo.


----------

